# How long does it take gasket cement to dry?



## burntime (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course its 21 degrees here and I never replaced the gasket.  Just how long does the stove have to sit idle before firing it up.  The package says 12-24 hours and it is rutledge if I remember right.  Its a hampton HI300 so it has a groove to hold it in place...  Its about 4 or 5 years old.  Thats about the life span I got out of the gasket on my old insert....sound about right to you guys?


----------



## Dune (Dec 5, 2010)

It will dry soon after you light the stove.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 5, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> It will dry soon after you light the stove.



LOL isn't that the truth! He may have trouble opening the doors after though lol.. Actually I followed the instructions and I think after scraping out the old gasket you place the cement in the channel where the gasket is going then let it dry until tacky then lay in the gasket rope. Then place a sheet of newspaper between the door and the stove and close it up and let is sit for 4 hours.. You are then ready to burn.. 

Ray


----------



## burntime (Dec 5, 2010)

In my case I will not even get gasket on the side that touches the stove itself. The rope fits in a channel and all the cement should stay in there...  4 hours, well thats do-able...


----------

